
Pornhub Is the Kinsey Report of Our Time - imartin2k
https://www.thecut.com/2017/06/pornhub-and-the-american-sexual-imagination.html
======
resu_nimda
Don't understand why this was flagged/killed. Just because it's about porn?
It's a bit long but I'd say it meets all the quality standards and does bear
some relevance.

 _Pornhub collects and analyzes a staggering amount of user data — some of
which it uses, like those other companies, to help curate content and
determine what a user sees. Pornhub also publicizes some of its anonymized
findings on the company’s data-analytics blog, Pornhub Insights._

~~~
127
It doesn't really have much insight. A woman watches porn and writes about her
experiences on it. Pornhub does statistics and it isn't really explored in
depth in the article.

~~~
valuearb
I disagree. It has lots of interesting insight into what those statistics mean
and how they've evolved. Surprised HN is so easily censored by a single prude.

~~~
dang
Many users flagged the story.

------
valuearb
Interesting read.

I've always wondered why straight porn can't be written with the modicum of a
believable story to explain why the woman is there, and how she can enjoy what
is usually mostly a one sided act to please the man. My guess is that
believable stories/dialog/acting is a trifecta too difficult to pull off, at
least under their typical budgets.

~~~
rustole
> _how she can enjoy what is usually mostly a one sided act to please the man_

But don't you hear the woman's continuous ecstatic moaning? She's clearly the
one being pleased./s

Porn has evolved into 7 minute clips people watch for free. There's no time
for story, and apparently little demand.

~~~
valuearb
Yea, the internet has killed porn.

I mean I always turn off the sound because those moans are never believable.
My experience is that in real life women often dictate what needs to happen
for them to be satisfied, they don't just go all googly because a man deigned
to put his manhood inside her various openings.

------
albedoa
> Few of us want to actually receive an erotic massage

...what?

------
taneq
Didn't OKCupid (or possibly one of the other big dating sites) post a bunch of
similar research? I remember reading a bunch of interesting articles regarding
dating trends.

------
patrickg_zill
IT's a crappy article, that is why I at least have flagged it. Not worth
reading, just a bunch of giggly-talk about different kinds of porn.

~~~
valuearb
Please don't impose your prudishness on others. This was an interesting
article.

~~~
patrickg_zill
IT wasn't prudishness - it was literary taste.

To mention the Kinsey Report and then not talk about it in any detail (it's
mentioned exactly once in the article in a near-throwaway line; to string
together anecdotes one after the other without an apparent overall theme to
unify them aside from their shock/giggle value; then a segue to Kink.com.

It's a dog's breakfast.

------
mschuster91
Uh, @dang or other mods, please unflag this article. I certainly found it
worth a read, and @resu_nimda explains the "why".

------
smhost
I'm surprised the article didn't mention SFM (thanks, gaben).

